# HSL Targeted Adjustment Glitch



## kitjv (Jun 25, 2017)

In the HSL Panel, whenever I click on the targeted adjustment tool, the cursor turns into the Zoom Tool instead. I relaunched LR 6.10.1 to no avail. Am I overlooking something obvious?

Thank you.

Kit


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 25, 2017)

Kit, it's a known bug that should be fixed in the next release.


----------



## kitjv (Jun 25, 2017)

Aha! For once I didn't overlook the obvious. Nevertheless, it's interesting that I never experienced this issue before.

Thanks, Jim.

Kit


----------



## Jeff Donald (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is a work around that works for me usig latest Apple OS. If I initially go into HSP to adjust L the TAT doesn’t work. However, if I then go into S and click the TAT several times, and leave it active, it will be active when I go back into L. I hope this helps.


----------



## bfu396 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmmmm... Interesting in that I also had the issue of the TAT not activating in the HSL panel for S. In exploring the workaround suggested by J Donald, I did click on the TAT in the L section and since then the TAT in all three panels has been working, even after I closed LR and reopened. I even shut down my iMac, restarted and the TAT is still now working. Funny kind of a glitch!


----------



## kitjv (Jun 26, 2017)

Doesn't seem like I'm as lucky. Maybe the energy field in my fingers will be stimulated by a single-malt scotch. Seems to work wonders in other aspects of my life.

Kit


----------



## ArranDCB (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm having a similar issue using the tat in the tone curve although if I hover the tat, masquerading as the zoom button, without pressing a mouse button and then use the up/down arrows on my keyboard, the curve is adjusted and. I can also activate it by going back into HSL. Annoying!


----------



## kitjv (Jul 6, 2017)

Hmmm...that seems to work for me as well. Thanks.


ArranDCB said:


> I'm having a similar issue using the tat in the tone curve although if I hover the tat, masquerading as the zoom button, without pressing a mouse button and then use the up/down arrows on my keyboard, the curve is adjusted and. I can also activate it by going back into HSL. Annoying!


----------

